
Astronomers Discover Record-Breaking White Dwarf Binary System - La-ang
http://www.sci-news.com/astronomy/eclipsing-white-dwarf-binary-shortest-orbital-period-07429.html
======
La-ang
About White Dwarf Binary System (WDBS) [https://phys.org/news/2011-05-binary-
white-dwarf-stars.html](https://phys.org/news/2011-05-binary-white-dwarf-
stars.html)

------
eutropia
Two ~planetary sized balls of nucleonic plasma orbiting one another inside an
area the size of saturn every 7 minutes.

That's mindbogglingly ridiculous.

